# Covid Vaccine Recipients are Government Property



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

Here's an interesting legal take on the jabs


|Covid Vaccine Recipients Have Become Patented Government Property


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

you are a little out there huh


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

Read the supreme court's ruling posted in that article and learn what they made in to law.

It's the same with auto manufacturers who claim the software in the vehicle you buy is actually their property - this has been ruled by the courts as having been true

You just thought you owned your car!

Take the vaxx, and they have claim to your body legally and the courts will go along with it due to legal precedent set by the SCOTUS


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

The joke is on those that don't know / understand what is coming upon the world.

God's Word (the Bible) teaches all about it, but sadly most have not figured out that this is the ONLY source of Truth in this world and they will suffer for that


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Goin Home said:


> The joke is on those that don't know / understand what is coming upon the world.
> 
> God's Word (the Bible) teaches all about it, but sadly most have not figured out that this is the ONLY source of Truth in this world and they will suffer for that


I am a student of the Bible and while it is truth.. the truth you mentioned does not say anything about this becoming government property with a shot thingumabob


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Well, damn. It must be so as that seems like a perfectly objective, unbiased and reliable source for information - lol!

This pretty much sums up your website for me ...



https://winepressnews.com/2021/08/22/gods-judgment-america-is-surrounded-by-4-storms-and-smoke-permeates-the-skies/


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Charlie Kirk, I think his aug. 24th podcast, said the same thing. I didn't bother reading the article.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

Tin foil needs loosening there sport.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

ErickthePutz said:


> Tin foil needs loosening there sport.


I'm sure that was a startlingly astute roast, but I simply can't understand it. Would you rephrase it... in English?
Edit: Oh, me thinks you forgot a comma? Anyone else trying to figure this one out?


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

> I am a student of the Bible and while it is truth.. the truth you mentioned does not say anything about this becoming government property with a shot thingumabob


Exactly, we should yield ourselves to the Lord as HIS property - spirit, soul, and body

This is the point of sharing the article... we are NOT property of the vaxx makers (or the government)... but they have a legal claim for this being true based on the screwed up laws in this country




> This pretty much sums up your website for me ...


Sorry pal, that's not my website

I;m on a lot of email lists and when a news story comes in I usually check it out.




> Tin foil needs loosening there sport.


Naive much?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The shots do not, and CAN NOT, alter your nucleic DNA. Period.
This has to do with the vast differences in the DNA of individuals. You and I may be human, but our sequences are so drastically different that any function that would seek to affect the nucleic DNA between us would be such a broad hit that it would become extremely obvious amongst the population.
We certainly have the technology to alter nucleic DNA. Google "CRISPR-Cas9" if you want to learn more. It's pretty fascinating. But it is a targeted approach that requires the participants DNA to be analyzed and uniquely altered.
There is no way to do this on a large scale.

The part people get screwed up on is that these shots DO inject mRNA into a cell. This is exactly like how a virus functions. The mRNA (messenger RNA) sits within the cytoplasm of the cell, and ribosomes come along, read the single strand molecule, and build a specific protein. In a normal cell, this is how the cell produces the proteins necessary to function. In a cell infected with a virus, or with one of these mRNA shots, a new mRNA molecule is introduced. The ribosomes come along, read the new molecule, and produce the protein that the virus or shot is seeking.
In the case of these mRNA shots, the molecule instructs the cell to produce the "spike protein" that surrounds the SARS-Cov2 virus.
The expectation is that the body would identify these proteins as foreign, trigger an immune response, and then be prepped for future infections where these spike proteins are found.
This will lead to all manner of complications in the future, as we don't want to stop all instances of these proteins, and we don't fully understand what is happening to these artificially built proteins as they float around the body. Inflammation has been the leading negative result, and depending on where the inflammation is happening, the body's reaction can range from mild to severe.

To reiterate...
These shots DO NOT alter your nucleic, double-stranded, deoxyribonucleic acid molecules.
We have to STOP propagating pseudo-science proposed by pseudo-intellectuals. The reality of all of this is bad enough.
We don't need additional static from junk "science" interfering with real facts.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

Well, then... enjoy yo jab! - Maybe get a side salad with Caesar


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Since slavery (the possession of another human being) was outlawed in 1863, I'll pass on believing it.


----------



## Bunker Bunny (Jul 12, 2021)

lso if you look up a patent by microsoft for their biometric activity cryptocurrency system ,that requires a injection that then makes your body connect to the 5g network and you have to preform certgain tasks or activities to be able to access your money,would be the chinese social status thing but on steroids,this is im pretty sure them main reason they want the vaccine into you,because of the graphene oxide,in it ,and thats whats needed for that system,what a coincidence eh


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Bunker Bunny said:


> because of the graphene oxide


This is getting ridiculous.
There is no graphene or graphene oxide in the shots. What source would you trust and accept to disclose this fact?

Here's Dr. James Tour, a professor of synthetic chemistry, and Messianic Jew, with his take on some of these conspiracy theories:





We have got to pump the brakes on the hysteria and nonsense.
We should be focusing on the fact that NOBODY should be forced to take anything they don't want.
Bringing up new nonsense to squabble about only detracts from this point, the root point of it all, a person's liberty.


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

Actually there are studies showing there is un-necessary chemicals in the so called vaxxines, and this is common practice in many other vaxxines as well (the naive believe it's all good cause they are... sheeple, and good little comrades!)

If one really wants to know, they can spend some time searching

For your increased learning, here's a few sources to consider...

*Japan Ministry of Health Pulls Millions of Moderna COVID-19 Vaccine Vials After They React to Magnets*


Japan Ministry of Health Pulls Millions of Moderna COVID-19 Vaccine Vials After They React to Magnets – Great Mountain Publishing



*Poisonous Graphene Oxide Found in COVID-19 Vaccines*


Poisonous Graphene Oxide Found in COVID-19 Vaccines – Great Mountain Publishing



*CONFIRMED! Graphene Oxide Main Ingredient In Covid Shots*
(this article has a lot of links so you can see thier sources)








CONFIRMED! Graphene Oxide Main Ingredient In Covid Shots
 

By Dr. Ariyana Love, ND A former Pfizer employee and current analyst for the pharmaceutical and medical device industries, came forward with indisputable documentation proving that GRAPHENE OXIDE N…




ambassadorlove.wordpress.com





*Is graphene oxide what caused Japanese authorities to suspend Moderna’s “contaminated” covid vaccines?*








Is graphene oxide what caused Japanese authorities to suspend Moderna’s “contaminated” covid vaccines?


At least 1.63 million doses of Moderna’s Wuhan coronavirus (Covid-19) “vaccine” have been suspended in Japan after it was discovered that the vials contain “contamination” in the form of “fore…




dreddymd.com





*Issues Surrounding Graphene Oxide in the Pfizer mRNA Covid 19 Formulation*








Issues Surrounding Graphene Oxide in the Pfizer mRNA Covid 19 Formulation


James P.M. Odell, OMD, ND, L.Ac. Within a year of the WHO’s announced ‘pandemic’, the pharmaceutical industry developed several inoculations for Covid-19, quickly gaining FDA authorization for public emergency use. Recently, the Advisory Committee on Immunization Practices (ACIP) to the CDC...




www.biologicalmedicineinstitute.com


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

For the most part, science has been hijacked and is no longer about trying to find the truth, but instead has become a dark agenda.

Those that bow down at the alter of science falsely so called shall be disappointed!

1 Timothy 6:20 (KJV)
O Timothy, keep that which is committed to thy trust, avoiding profane and vain babblings, and oppositions of science falsely so called:

1 Timothy 6:20 (ESV)
O Timothy, guard the deposit entrusted to you. Avoid the irreverent babble and contradictions of what is falsely called "knowledge,"

1 Timothy 6:20 (YLT)
O Timotheus, the thing entrusted guard thou, avoiding the profane vain-words and opposition of the falsely-named knowledge,


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

No...
This speculation arose from two places.
One, an interview with a former employee of Pfizer. We know people can be fully trusted when they leave a company and violate NDAs, right?
Two, from a pair of Spanish scientists who claimed to have found graphene oxide in a liquid solution they claimed was the Pfizer shot. No evidence has been produced to prove the liquid tested was actually the Pfizer shot "Comirnaty". The evidence has not been peer reviewed at this time either.






How do we know graphene oxide isn't used in COVID-19 mRNA vaccines?


Aug 04, 2021 by Health Desk – There is no graphene oxide in any part of the COVID-19 mRNA vaccines.




health-desk.org












There is no conclusive evidence that the Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 vaccine contains graphene oxide


Claims that a study from the University of Almería, Spain, found graphene oxide in the Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 vaccine, contain numerous inaccuracies. Firstly, the alleged vial of the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine analyzed is of unknown origin and traceability. Secondly, the methodology used for the...




healthfeedback.org


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

There's more places than those 2 that have done research showing there are toxins in their so called vaxxine

Actually before the conevirus stuff ever came up there has been studies done in independent labs all around the world showing there are toxins in vaccines as well as in other medications

It;'s getting really hard to find a greedy, faceless, multi-national corporation that has scruples anymore!
It's starting to look like they all about the benjamins and nuthin else.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Quantity of studies is irrelevant when quality is lacking.
Peer reviewed studies have been checked and rechecked by other groups.
Show me peer reviewed research. Please.

And yes, other vaccines do indeed have toxins. I'm not debating that. For far too long we have accepted the word of people who want to put things into us without much question.
I'm only specifically addressing these Covid shots. I refuse to call them vaccines, because they don't prevent illness.


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

> Peer reviewed studies have been checked and rechecked by other groups


Uh huh, peer reviewed by a bunch of lying, godless, baby killing liberals pushing their globalist depopulation agenda!

Hey, believe what you want and enjoy bowing down to the darkness of blind mankind.... which is getting darker with each passing day. Period!

I get it, you're way too old to understand that this ain't yo daddy's medical science of yesteryear where they did their best to do right by the people.
They call it being naive 

Eventually you'll get it that those days have passed us now. Period!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Goin Home said:


> Uh huh, peer reviewed by a bunch of lying, godless, baby killing liberals pushing their globalist depopulation agenda!
> 
> Hey, believe what you want and enjoy bowing down to the darkness of blind mankind.... which is getting darker with each passing day. Period!
> 
> ...


You tend to believe everything you read on the internet.
It's pretty clear who's the naive one here...
I guess you're too young to have the wisdom to smell the BS.
Naivete can be forgiven, but your willful ignorance can't.

You take care now, and in case no one ever told you, don't follow strangers with candy, and don't play in the street.


----------



## Daduate (May 13, 2021)

Goin Home said:


> Uh huh, peer reviewed by a bunch of lying, godless, baby killing liberals pushing their globalist depopulation agenda!
> 
> Hey, believe what you want and enjoy bowing down to the darkness of blind mankind.... which is getting darker with each passing day. Period!
> 
> ...


Maybe I’m naive then. Not chastising you at all , but I took the COVID shot . Not because I’m a sheep . I made an informed decision for myself and my family. I have five children. My wife and I were vaccinated, the children were not. My whole family had COVID back In December. We pulled through just fine . But my mother lives with us now so I got the shot in March (Pfizer) as did my wife. The wisest man on earth once said, “Whom of you by worrying can ad one moment to their lives “? You have to have a little faith brotha if this shot is some form of mass genocide and I’m going to explode 10 years from now then that was HIS plan for me all along. I felt moved in my specific situation to get the shots, and I believe that that is how HE speaks. By putting things on peoples hearts. I don’t believe anyone should be forced to . But if you are so moved to not get it You shouldn’t. Maybe that is HIS will for you !?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daduate (May 13, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> Quantity of studies is irrelevant when quality is lacking.
> Peer reviewed studies have been checked and rechecked by other groups.
> Show me peer reviewed research. Please.
> 
> ...


You know it is very rare to have a vaccine with 100% effectiveness. COVID shot on original strain of COVID had a 95% effectiveness rate. Considered very effective. Four years ago the flu shot had a 30% effectiveness ratio. Some Viruses mutate as a method to adapt and survive into different environments. The flu mutates annually and sometimes biannually. So they perpetually come up with new vaccines for the flu . This variant of COVID is a mutation but the vaccine still carries a high( but not as high) effectiveness rate. In a case study 99% of the patients in icu beds from delta were unvaccinated . Why the delta variant is causing an explosion of cases among the unvaccinated. PBS is pretty thoroughly peer reviewed just to back up my claim. Not trying to sway your own decision. Just putting another point of view to anyone reading that it may offer another point of view in their decision. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Daduate said:


> You know it is very rare to have a vaccine with 100% effectiveness. COVID shot on original strain of COVID had a 95% effectiveness rate. Considered very effective. Four years ago the flu shot had a 30% effectiveness ratio. Some Viruses mutate as a method to adapt and survive into different environments. The flu mutates annually and sometimes biannually. So they perpetually come up with new vaccines for the flu . This variant of COVID is a mutation but the vaccine still carries a high( but not as high) effectiveness rate. In a case study 99% of the patients in icu beds from delta were unvaccinated . Why the delta variant is causing an explosion of cases among the unvaccinated. PBS is pretty thoroughly peer reviewed just to back up my claim. Not trying to sway your own decision. Just putting another point of view to anyone reading that it may offer another point of view in their decision.


I appreciate the input, but you may have missed the context.
There's been a claim that the shots contain graphene oxide, and I requested peer reviewed studies to show to proof.
None was provided.

This hasn't been a question about the efficacy of the shots. The numbers show that lots of people have benefited from getting it, at least where the alpha strain is concerned.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> This is getting ridiculous.
> There is no graphene or graphene oxide in the shots. What source would you trust and accept to disclose this fact?
> 
> Here's Dr. James Tour, a professor of synthetic chemistry, and Messianic Jew, with his take on some of these conspiracy theories:
> ...


 I agree. It is becoming increasing difficult to sort the facts from the fear. The real point everyone should be agreeing on is forced mandates should not happen. 

When the FDA refuses to sign off on a doctors letter asking that his patient be exempt because the vaccine would aggravate his condition it should not be denied. His doctor knows him or her, not the FDA. 

When doctors and hospitals are going to refuse care for people not vaccinated people should be screaming. Don Lemon, jerk, thinks all unvaccinated people should just stay home and not take up a hospital bed because all the good little people who vaccinated should get the beds first. 

Lets just substitute obese, maybe they should deny all the obese beds because after all they chose to over eat, what about drug addicts, our beds were full of them or drunks, we always had at least 3 getting detoxed in ICU. 

Then lets go to the infectious diseases. TB, Hepatitis, you would be shocked at how many people are allowed to live their lives freely with a infectious disease. MRSA, VRE, all something you can pick up from someone who is infected at the gym, a store. This is just the beginning and every single American should be against it. A conservative was refused a covid test because they didn't like her politics, what in world is happening and when will the people wake up? 

Nurse going to work with the flu because they had used up their 6 days of sick leave. Nurses getting fired because they have seen the adverse reactions people are having and want no part of it but they are being forced. Some countries are vaccinated your children at school behind your back. This is so wrong in so many ways as is, It isn't what is in or isn't the vaccine, it is what our government is doing to us. That is wrong. In the meantime the list of adverse reactions is going up every single minute, the deaths are piling up. But try to talk about that, banned and censored. Free speech is gone and now our freedom.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Megamom134 said:


> I agree. It is becoming increasing difficult to sort the facts from the fear. The real point everyone should be agreeing on is forced mandates should not happen.


Absolutely.
Guys, the thing is; we can talk about all the poop in these jabs all day long. Who knows if there's graphene oxide in these! Very little _can _be known about these. Trying to convince people of mRNA or hydrogels or graphene oxide in these is a lot harder than convincing someone that it is a violation of human rights and human liberties to force people to accept something into their bodies they don't want. It's medical rape. So to be convincing we need to stop guessing at what isn't admitted by any company to be in these vaccines, and start talking about fundamental liberties.


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

Well, you folks obviously have no studied mRNA technology.

No, I don't believe everything I read on the net, but when many trained medical scientists warn of the dangers of mRNA technology.and all the baby killin liberals do all they can to sensor them to PREVENT peer review from other scientists (on this and many other issues)... anybody with a brain can see there is a serious problem here - somebody has something to hide!

And, you folks obviously have no studied the world wide movement among the elite to depopulate the world out of their phobia that "climate change" is going to destroy the planet and render it un-inhabitable - meaning they are serious about doing something to bring the world's population down to 500 million people (this is talked about openly by various environmental organizations who post their views publicly)

And, you folks obviously have no studied God's Word that speaks of 1/3 of the world's population being killed in the end times... and it doesn't say it happens due to war or \by some other means.

Bottom line is the end of this age is upon us and most people have no idea, including most that say the are Christian because they just go with the flow and anything not reported by the mainstream or the government couldn't possibly be true.

satan is having great fun deceiving the masses on to the high way to heLL while the band continues playing happy music on the deck of the Titanic so everyone can feel good and not notice the ship is going down!

Some folks will not hear the truth until the future gets here and by then it will be too late for them to be saved... oh well...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Someone is getting just a bit judgey, aren't they?
You have no idea what the people of this board know. You're just happy to exist in your own blissful world where you, and only you, know everything.
Enjoy that lonely hill.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Goin Home said:


> Well, you folks obviously have no studied mRNA technology.
> 
> No, I don't believe everything I read on the net, but when many trained medical scientists warn of the dangers of mRNA technology.and all the baby killin liberals do all they can to sensor them to PREVENT peer review from other scientists (on this and many other issues)... anybody with a brain can see there is a serious problem here - somebody has something to hide!
> 
> ...


Well gosh it sure is a good thing you are here to shove us onto the right path. Since we are so ignorant and you are so smart perhaps you could regale us with your formal education and or experience in the areas of "mRNA technology", depopulation, "God's Word " and "climate change".


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

FLCCC Weekly Update: July 21, 2021: Censorship by the Numbers


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Goin Home said:


> satan is having great fun deceiving the masses on to the high way to heLL while the band continues playing happy music on the deck of the Titanic so everyone can feel good and not notice the ship is going down!
> 
> Some folks will not hear the truth until the future gets here and by then it will be too late for them to be saved... oh well...


While I agree with much of this post God's glory revealed in written word also has strong words to say about man condemning man to eternal flame. Christ sits in the judgement seat, Christ knows their hearts, you don't. I don't. Kauboy doesn't. Only God can save, only God can condemn. For all we know B*ll G*t*s may go to heaven. God's way is not man's way.


----------



## Daduate (May 13, 2021)

Have to be very careful calling all liberals “godless”. Although I do believe much of their idealisms directly contradict the Bible , there are people who are liberal who believe in God. In The Catholic Church liberalism is very prevalent. Are we then excluding Catholicism from the book of life? Liberalism is also very present in A.M.E and southern Baptist churches . Shall they be excluded as well ? You see where I’m going with this ? It’s not God’s holy warriors on the right and satanist on the left. We are interwoven. With your sharp divisive tongue you will do more damage than good. There are many things in the Bible that are left for our own interpretations, but there are some that are spoken about directly ! Fortunately some of the liberal ideologies are in Verbatim contradiction with God’s word. We can use this as a time to tell people ,” Hey do you know what the Bible says about this?”. The goal is souls brotha not to condemn. You will be judged by the way you judge others . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Daduate said:


> Although I do believe much of their idealisms directly contradict the Bible , there are people who are liberal who believe in God. In The Catholic Church liberalism is very prevalent. Are we then excluding Catholicism from the book of life? Liberalism is also very present in A.M.E and southern Baptist churches . Shall they be excluded as well ? You see where I’m going with this ? It’s not God’s holy warriors on the right and satanist on the left. We are interwoven.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good point.
I am deeply connected to a strong catholic community which is by rule of thumb mostly conservative, this is in Massachusetts mind you, and all of them are pro-life and against the LGBooboo ideaology despite political affiliation. Most of them do not support their pope, or many of their diocese. They still attempt to honor God's word even in their lost liberal way. I know many liberal Christians who are pro-in womb murder, and pro LGBooboo. They cast aside the Bible like an oversized fish. I also know many liberal Christians who have God at the forefront of their lives in a way many conservatives I know don't. I also have many Conservative friends who are more faithful and defensive of God than many liberals I know. There are foul liberal scumbag Christians. There are foul conservative scumbag Christians. 
Making black and white statements is a form of the very identity politics many of us so strongly oppose.


----------



## AndyFrank (Jul 20, 2018)

I let all the "tinfoil!" and dummies be? Was I going to feed them and care while they get their head around the idea people are already remote control? They're kind of a pig, telling you that you are stupid, because when offered a light they throw a rock? 
Tell them "the clot shot is only poison that sterilizes them and turns them into a big wet antenna with a 48 week sell-by date" and you are the "misinformation".......along with 10s of thousands of other doctors.
Nobody can help that? People believed govt and arab owned media (1) and on top of it, shot up what psychopathic lgbtqpJ made??? (2) if they take the booster, they die. I saw a dr say "3-4 years" but I think he got crosswired and its 48 weeks, not 48 months. I can't see how their body can take that much poison that long. Plenty will get lucky just by diet or a habit they have and never even know.

But nobody even has to argue - this is month 8 for the january vaxxos, same month they dropped the chins and attacked them and biden is pushing booster, which will create a 2 week death spike that may not fade out by a month this time? 

Besides that, a german guy was telling me he thinks their financial crash will be the 15th and get his money out....so there's a lot of false flag potential for mid month to distract from the Europeans. Australia is hauling people off to camps and saying they can only have the portion of booze a day, searching their deliveries and completely insane - whatever is tried on us here, it is right at the door. 

Between now and the next 5 or 6 days, watch the eu and our criminal congress


----------



## AndyFrank (Jul 20, 2018)

Resolving "Long-Haul COVID" and Vaccine Toxicity: Neutralizing the Spike Protein 
I should have left that link last time. Covid, longhaul and vaccinosis, from the orthomolecular school


----------



## AndyFrank (Jul 20, 2018)

Kauboy said:


> I appreciate the input, but you may have missed the context.
> There's been a claim that the shots contain graphene oxide, and I requested peer reviewed studies to show to proof.
> None was provided.
> 
> This hasn't been a question about the efficacy of the shots. The numbers show that lots of people have benefited from getting it, at least where the alpha strain is concerned.


Kind of a phony demand when everybody knows Spain and others have analysed the contents and there is no such thing as a peer reviewed study to provide you and its a trick to demand one ('cause how dumb straight people are, so fun)

I hope you shoot the crap up with all the democrats and hurry if you like? I wouldn't cater to the tricky fake demand, just hand ya a syringe and thanks of a grateful nation? 
Maybe you should just demand the military give you all the skinny on the weapon during the operation? Because we are after all in a military operation that started at detrick? The military ran to an overturned vax truck in level suits. With that? I really need no more than all the liars to have 3 doses?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

AndyFrank said:


> Kind of a phony demand when everybody knows Spain and others have analysed the contents and there is no such thing as a peer reviewed study to provide you and its a trick to demand one ('cause how dumb straight people are, so fun)
> 
> I hope you shoot the crap up with all the democrats and hurry if you like? I wouldn't cater to the tricky fake demand, just hand ya a syringe and thanks of a grateful nation?
> Maybe you should just demand the military give you all the skinny on the weapon during the operation? Because we are after all in a military operation that started at detrick? The military ran to an overturned vax truck in level suits. With that? I really need no more than all the liars to have 3 doses?


Nothing phony about proving a claim with repeatable results. That's the whole point of a peer reviewed study. Make a claim, present your methods, show your result, and ask others whether they can repeat your results or not.
Nobody with any credibility would rely on one lab's findings to make a declaration of fact. It must be repeated and proven again.
"Follow the science" used to actually mean something.


----------



## AndyFrank (Jul 20, 2018)

Kauboy said:


> Nothing phony about proving a claim with repeatable results. That's the whole point of a peer reviewed study. Make a claim, present your methods, show your result, and ask others whether they can repeat your results or not.
> Nobody with any credibility would rely on one lab's findings to make a declaration of fact. It must be repeated and proven again.
> "Follow the science" used to actually mean something.


You go right ahead? You follow and here is some science that we knew they would sicken and die before it even started? For your peer review, no mammals survived it, so fauci stopped testing. For your science.








Informed consent disclosure to vaccine trial subjects of risk of COVID‐19 vaccines worsening clinical disease


Patient comprehension is a critical part of meeting medical ethics standards of informed consent in study designs. The aim of the study was to determine if sufficient literature exists to require clinicians to disclose the specific risk that COVID‐19 ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





Here is you just one of thousands of doctors idiots ignore for the govt weirdos








A PATHOLOGIST SUMMARY OF WHAT THESE JABS DO TO THE BRAIN AND OTHER ORGANS


MIRRORED FROM: TJ45: https://rumble.com/user/TJ45 https://rumble.com/vkopys-a-pathologist-summary-of-what-these-jabs-do-to-the-brain-and-other-organs.html Ryan Cole MD AFLDS PHYSICIAN A scientific clarification of what these injections do in …




www.bitchute.com





Because if they will hysterically believe and shoot up what lgbtqpJ made? Its a darwin for the rest of the population? 
I support your choices!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

AndyFrank said:


> You go right ahead? You follow and here is some science that we knew they would sicken and die before it even started? For your peer review, no mammals survived it, so fauci stopped testing. For your science.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe you're a little late to the game, or maybe you've got a screw loose, but I've never supported anything close to a position that these shots are good or safe.
I asked for a peer reviewed study to support outlandish claims about foreign contaminants and dangerous chemicals being present in them.
As your links rightly point out, there's plenty wrong with the shots on their own without the need for making wild and unsupported claims on top.
It has been my goal to keep us focused on reality, not speculation and unsupported claims.
When it's something this bad, reality is scary enough.

Why do you put question marks at the end of sentences that are not questions?
Why do you take tangents away from the points being made?
Why did you start posting with such fervor 3 years after you joined and were largely silent?
Not trying to discredit. Just curious...
We have others on here with a tendency to wander. Maybe that's just how your mind works too.


----------



## AndyFrank (Jul 20, 2018)

I just stopped in to see if there are any surprises this week and what the ernie and ina's think of new goblin nation.
Frankly? I don't come here mostly because of you? 

I am the foxfire books with an md and i am mostly around the science, medical and "what's next" places. I see this as pub conversation.

But this is a good picture of regular people trying to rally their minds and do what regular people do.
In the end, it is likely that i will do what regular people do too, unless something else happens. I became visible for disaster availability this week because of booster? I only heard the rumor the EU might do something.

So its not the place, or the people and i usually only do the technical or knowledge discussions, i don't know what regular things I would have to talk about? The regulars here have been a group longer than 3 years. I recall seeing the names from some time ago.

I want to know what they think? I just fail to remain silent sometimes when something is way off to me, like what people believe from the media and gak stinking sources like the who and cdc, when its propaganda on a dummy drop. 
When this started i thought of every body as Americans, but it has been quite a ways since then. I don't think of the dems, ticks or psychopaths even knowing what a country or civics is and being a huge danger to the stable with merit. So I am not really able to be as politically correct as people demand to play because of that "science".


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I personally enjoy reading what those who are in the know think or feel. I like reading about the md/science perspective. Like Megamom said it is 2021 and we still use things that work such as leaches. 

Regular things you can talk about are food preservation, that involves science. Why taping a piece of visquine to a window is no going to help. Good books, what do you think about the book Where there is no doctor?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

AndyFrank said:


> I don't come here mostly because of you?


I'm honored, but since that too ended with a question mark, maybe you're not so sure.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Goin Home said:


> Here's an interesting legal take on the jabs
> 
> 
> |Covid Vaccine Recipients Have Become Patented Government Property


Since each person's DNA is unique to that individual, they would have to have a sample from each of us and file separate patents on each sample. Not going to happen.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> We have got to pump the brakes on the hysteria and nonsense.
> *We should be focusing on the fact that NOBODY should be forced to take anything they don't want*.
> Bringing up new nonsense to squabble about only detracts from this point, the root point of it all, a person's liberty.


This. Why can't these rabid pro-vac people leave other people alone and mind their own damn business?

Did you get a chance to check out what Eric Clapton had to say about 'the vaccine?' I think he's pretty spot on. He talks about psychological tactics the media's using to pressure people into getting the covid vaccine. It's practically all they talk about on mainstream news: getting the vaccine....They're attempting to brainwash people, and its working.

Clapton felt pressure (from family members) to get the vaccine. They guilted him into it. The rhetoric goes something like, 'if you don't get the shot, you're part of the problem; part of why covid's not going away.' But that's false, because even if you get the vaccine, the medical community admits you can still catch it and still spread covid to others. Granted, your case will be more mild than without the shot, but that doesn't change the fact that you still spread it.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

My wife was sent this video yesterday, and I strongly encourage others to spread it.
A medical doctor speaking before a Michigan House committee giving her perspective on these shots:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

This is just out from Project Veritas. This is part 1. Part 2 is yet to be released.









Federal Govt Whistleblower Goes Public with Secret Recordings: ‘Government Doesn’t Want to Show the [COVID] Vaccine is Full of Sh*t’; ‘Shove’ Adverse Effect Reporting ‘Under the Mat’


Investigating and exposing corruption in both public and private institutions.




www.projectveritas.com


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

So much FAIL on here from the Tin Foilers and Conspiracy Nuts.

Ever wonder why you’re not taken seriously? Don’t.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

ErickthePutz said:


> So much FAIL on here from the Tin Foilers and Conspiracy Nuts.
> 
> Ever wonder why you’re not taken seriously? Don’t.


So Project Veritas is a conspiracy theory site? The hidden camera isn't really hidden and these are all actors?

What agency are you with?


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

ErickthePutz said:


> So much FAIL on here from the Tin Foilers and Conspiracy Nuts.
> 
> Ever wonder why you’re not taken seriously? Don’t.


Ever wonder why so many liberals are generally disliked by EVERYONE? Don't.

I'll take off my tinfoil hat once you take off your pullups.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

inceptor said:


> So Project Veritas is a conspiracy theory site? The hidden camera isn't really hidden and these are all actors?
> 
> What agency are you with?


I don't think he was referring to you, but he didn't quote anyone, so who knows.


----------

